# Lakemaster Vs. Navionics



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay...which one is better for the Great Lakes. Esp for Lake Erie and why?
Thanks and Fish ON!
:B


----------



## mcgrathfan1 (May 21, 2013)

i understand navonics is beter as the color on the contours looks better


----------

